# सामान्य मंच > वैदिक ज्योतिष जिज्ञासा > ज्योतिष: समस्या तथा निवारण >  मेरे मित्र शादी कब होगी

## Yadav

मित्रो क्रिप्या बताये मेरे मित्र की सादी कब होगी क्यो नही हो रही कोइ उपाय जन्म तारीख 4-11-1975     10 बजे रात करनाल हरियाना

धन्यावाद

----------


## Yadav

प्रभु जी इधर भी थोडा ध्यान दे दो धन्यावाद

----------


## ashok-

> मित्रो क्रिप्या बताये मेरे मित्र की सादी कब होगी क्यो नही हो रही कोइ उपाय जन्म तारीख 4-11-1975 10 बजे रात करनाल हरियाना




मित्र आपके मित्र की मिथुन लग्न और वृश्चिक राशी है |अगर आपके मित्र का जन्म समय सटीक है तो इनके विवाह होने में समस्या है | धन्यवाद |

----------


## Yadav

मित्र जन्म तारीख 4-11-1975 10 बजे रात करनाल हरियाना बिल्कुल सटीक है मित्र कोइ तो उपाय होगा या कोइ उपाय नही है धन्यावाद

----------


## ashok-

> मित्र जन्म तारीख 4-11-1975 10 बजे रात करनाल हरियाना बिल्कुल सटीक है मित्र कोइ तो उपाय होगा या कोइ उपाय नही है धन्यावाद


देखता हूँ | धन्यवाद |

----------


## Yadav

> देखता हूँ | धन्यवाद |


प्रभु जी उपाय बता दो कोइ धन्यवाद

----------


## Yadav

प्रभु जी उपाय बता दो कोइ धन्यवाद

----------


## Yadav

प्रभु जी थोडा इधर भी किरपा कर दो धन्यावाद

----------


## ashok-

> प्रभु जी थोडा इधर भी किरपा कर दो धन्यावाद


Yadav जी आप एक काम कीजिये अपने मित्र की दाहिने हाथ की छोटी ऊँगली के नीचे के बगल (side) से लिए हुए चित्र भेजिए | फिर देख कर उपाय बताता हूँ | धन्यवाद |

----------


## Yadav



----------


## ashok-

आपको पम में एक प्रश्न कर रहा हूँ कृपया मित्र से पूछकर उत्तर दे | धन्यवाद |

----------


## Yadav

मित्र आपको पम कर दिया है धन्यवाद

----------


## ashok-

> मित्र आपको पम कर दिया है धन्यवाद


Yadav जी अनजाने में ही आपके मित्र ने अपने पैर पर कुल्हाड़ी मार ली है | खैर मै कुछ उपाय बताता हूँ मन से करे |भगवान ने चाहा तो शादी २०१६ के अप्रैल तक हो जाएगी |
१) केले की पौधे की जड़ को पीले धागे में बांधकर प्रत्येक गुरुवार को कमर में बांधे |
२) लाल रंग के कपड़े का व्यवहार हरगिज न करे |
३) माँ समान औरतो के पैर छुए |
४) कुत्ते को भोजन दिया करे |
५) अपने पैर के दोनों अंगूठे में सफ़ेद धागा बांधे | धन्यवाद |

----------


## Yadav

मित्र आपका बहुत बहुत धन्यावाद 
मित्र 
१) केले की पौधे की जड़ को पीले धागे में बांधकर कितनी देर बाद कमर मे बाधना है क्या वही धागा कमर मे बधाना है केले से उतार कर ये कितने गुरुवार करना है और अगले गुरुवार पुराना धागा उतार देना है है वो भी बाध के रखना है 

५) अपने पैर के दोनों अंगूठे में सफ़ेद धागा कितने दिन बाध के रखना है 


४) किसी भी कुत्ते को भोजन देना है या फिर काले को

----------


## ashok-

> मित्र आपका बहुत बहुत धन्यावाद 
> मित्र 
> १) केले की पौधे की जड़ को पीले धागे में बांधकर कितनी देर बाद कमर मे बाधना है क्या वही धागा कमर मे बधाना है केले से उतार कर ये कितने गुरुवार करना है और अगले गुरुवार* पुराना धागा उतार देना है* है वो भी बाध के रखना है 
> 
> ५) अपने पैर के दोनों अंगूठे में सफ़ेद धागा कितने दिन बाध के रखना है


Yadav जी * पुराना धागा उतार देना है और तुरंत दूसरा बांध लेना है*  | इसे जब तक विवाह न हो बांधते रहना है | पैर के अंगूठे वाली धागा को गंदा होने पर  किसी भी  दिन बदल ले |इसे भी विवाह होने तक पहनना है | धन्यवाद |

----------


## Yadav

मित्र एक बात नही समझ मे आ रही है केले की जड को पिले धागे मे बधना है फिर जड समेत पिला धागा कमर मे बधाना है ऐसे हि करना है या पिला धागा जड मे बाध के खोल लेना है और फिर क्मर मे बाधना है और रोटी किसी भी कुत्ते को खिला देनी है या किसी खास कलर के कुत्ते को

धन्यावाद मित्र

----------


## ashok-

> मित्र एक बात नही समझ मे आ रही है केले की जड को पिले धागे मे बधना है फिर जड समेत पिला धागा कमर मे बधाना है ऐसे हि करना है या पिला धागा जड मे बाध के खोल लेना है और फिर क्मर मे बाधना है और रोटी किसी भी कुत्ते को खिला देनी है या किसी खास कलर के कुत्ते
> धन्यवाद मित्र


Yadav जी  केले की जड़ (जो जमीन के नीचे होती है ) को बुधवार के शाम को १ inch लम्बा कानी ऊँगली के मोटाई बराबर काट ले या बाजार में मिले तो ले आये फिर गुरुवार की सुबह नहाकर  पीले धागे से बांध कर कमर में पहन ले | प्रत्येक गुरुवार को करना है |
किसी भी रंग के कुत्ते को खिलाना है | कोई बात समझ न आये  तो पूछ लिजियेगा | धन्यवाद |

----------


## Baba_Aughad

Edited.........sorry for that.

----------


## Rajat Vynar

विवाह न होने का कारण प्रेमिकाओं की संख्या का अधिक होना है। इसमें कोई उपाय काम न आएगा। आपका मिथुन लग्न वृश्चिक राशि है। धन्यवाद।

----------

